# Anybody near Aire in Albufeira. Motorhome electric problem!



## fmerino (Mar 30, 2011)

Hello there,

Anybody that has a bit of knowledge on electrics that could help ?

I am currently staying in an aire Parque autocaravanas near Albufeira GPS N 37º 6' 31.17" W 8º 18' 25.41" 

Many thanks in advance!!


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

tell us your problem someone may be able to advise from afar


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi

We are 17 kms from you IN Armacao de Pera...whats the problem ?

DJM


----------



## fmerino (Mar 30, 2011)

Hello Dave,

Something seems to be draining the batteries. I have checked the batteries using the voltmeter and with everything switched off, something is drawing the batteries 0.6 amps an hour. Not idea how to find the source of the problem!

Are you in the campsite in Armacao de Pera?


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi

Yes we are on that campsite, but I am at a loss what is draining your power ? sorry

Dave


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

fmerino said:


> Hello Dave,
> 
> Something seems to be draining the batteries. I have checked the batteries using the voltmeter and with everything switched off, something is drawing the batteries 0.6 amps an hour. Not idea how to find the source of the problem!
> 
> Are you in the campsite in Armacao de Pera?


Hi, 0.6a sounds possibly along the lines of what I think a Status TV Aerial Booster draws, this being a favourite to be left on by mistake due to it's out of the way position.

May be worth checking it is switched off?


----------



## fmerino (Mar 30, 2011)

Ok thanks for that, I will check the aerial booster and see whether thats the source of problem. 

Dave,

Hows the campsite in Armacao de Pera? How much do you pay there?


Not far away from where we are.


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

If the worst comes to the worst, there is a British-run motorhome repair workshop run by a guy called Tommy Tucker (Really!) at Loule.
http://www.camperserv.com/en/index.html
His partner is called Ludovic. Both speak English, even Tommy!

Patrick


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Ian_n_Suzy said:


> fmerino said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Dave,
> ...


+1

ray.


----------



## fmerino (Mar 30, 2011)

Patrick_Phillips said:


> If the worst comes to the worst, there is a British-run motorhome repair workshop run by a guy called Tommy Tucker (Really!) at Loule.
> http://www.camperserv.com/en/index.html
> His partner is called Ludovic. Both speak English, even Tommy!
> 
> Patrick


Thanks for the link Patrick,

Luckily the guy that owns the Aire knew somebody that knows a lot about motorhomes and in 3 hours of searching everywhere, we found the problem. The fan (FOG system) fitted inside the door of the chemical toilet had seized and was draining the battery!! I disconnected it and the draw dropped from 0.6 to 0.04A!!

This was a great outcome for some very worrying days. These guys were great and they would not charge me any money.


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

fmerino said:


> Ok thanks for that, I will check the aerial booster and see whether thats the source of problem.
> 
> Dave,
> 
> ...


Hi

This campsite is very good, bar, free wifi showers not too bad.

Costs £8 a night with 6 amps athough I think we are getting higher as we havent tripped out yet :lol:

Near beach , supermarket and shops - we like it

Cheers

DJM


----------



## fmerino (Mar 30, 2011)

It sounds good DJM,

We went to have a quick look at the Campsite today but we did not see you there.

The Campsite is tidy and you definitely get good value for money but we found a really nice Aire between Guia and Vale de Parra that offers just what we need, we love the fact that you can get Wi-Fi from your own motorhome to talk to the ones back home via Skype. Can you believe that an Aire has 2 swimming pools, games room with free Pool Table, a football pitch and Satellite TV!! All for 7 quid! Ah also electrics are 16A, not bad.

If you wanna come and have a look, the coordinates are

N 37.10866 (37º6'31.17")
W 8.30706 (8º18'25.41")

They also have a website www.parqueautocaravanasalbufeira.com

We will be here for another week or so, it would nice meeting you both.


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi

We went to see a friend /customer of mine in Alvor today and he showed us some sights as he has an apartment there.

That sounds a good aire indeed. We could come down and see you say Wednesday afternoon after we have been to Quartiera market, as every other day we have something on. Let me know, it would be good to meet up.

Wait to hear from you

cheers

Dave & Jan


----------



## fmerino (Mar 30, 2011)

DJMotorhomer said:


> Hi
> 
> We went to see a friend /customer of mine in Alvor today and he showed us some sights as he has an apartment there.
> 
> ...


OK, how was Alvor? Is it worth visiting?

Yes, Wednesday will be good

See you then


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi

Alvor was nice but the aire there is a little tatty has electric for 4 euro

you pay a geezer in a tatty caravan !!!who isnt always there

We look forward to seeing you Wednesday PM whats make is your motorhome and registration then we can find you easily  

keep an eye out for us Autocruise Startrail HX10HFE

look forward to it

DJM


----------



## fmerino (Mar 30, 2011)

DJMotorhomer said:


> Hi
> 
> Alvor was nice but the aire there is a little tatty has electric for 4 euro
> 
> ...


We have a Hobby 750 FMSE. We are parked on top of the hill, you can not missed us 8) !

We look forward to seeing you both


----------

